# 2018 Australia Halloween



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

I thought I might start a thread for this year, even thought it is early, we don't usually get stuff until August in Australia. This way can compile a list of what shops are stocking and websites are shipping to Australia.

Places I know of in South Australia:
Savers (the best I have found in South Australia)
Cheap as Chips
Reject Store
Target (Not a huge range but some nice stuff)
Spotlight
Lincraft

Websites I have bought from
Lombards
Smiffys

Now that pottery barn is in Australia I am interested in seeing if they are going to stock any Halloween stuff this year.
I will post pictures as I go


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

For those Aussies that are into the electronics side of Halloween, I have a web site with projects I've done. I also offer some controller boards, etc for sale.


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> For those Aussies that are into the electronics side of Halloween, I have a web site with projects I've done. I also offer some controller boards, etc for sale.


I have seen your website, I love your projects. I was inspired by your Cathedral radio to try my hand at something similar but using a bluetooth speaker.

Do you find it hard to find stuff for your projects?


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

It depends on the type of props you have in mind. Sometimes making stuff from what you can get locally is half the fun.

I'm always looking at stuff that other people are giving away, etc and wondering what I can make it into.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for starting this thread, TheEvilTwin 

I would add Costco to your list - last year they had items out in late July - some really nice props too. Big W had some items too (and big bags of wrapped lollies).

I have been a little disapointed with Lombard this year. Because there is no store near us I have to purchase online, but this year it seems they had their best items for instore purchases only.


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't believe I forgot Costco! They seem to be the only place to buy large props. 
I also don't have a Lombards near me, but the stuff I have bought online seems reasonably priced and hasn't been too bad in quality.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the skeletons and spider I got from Costco.

My experience with Lombards wasn't crash hot; no confirmation of order, poor phone support (to find out if my order was going to ship), long shipping delay, etc. Not sure if I'd bother with them again.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing what Costco has this year (and yes David_AVD I loved the skelteons they had last year, hoping they have them again).

I have gotten some great props from Lombard - three witches around a cauldron (animated) for only $60 , 2 metre tall hanging witch for $30, huge spiders (not quite as big as Costco's but close) for $20. This year they just haven't had those great deals. And yes their shipping leaves a bit to be desired, multiple phone calls to find out where items are going to be delivered. Its a shame because it was really nice to have an Aussie based store where I could buy Halloween items all year round.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

The TK Maxx store in my area got some nice pieces in....mostly tablewear and table pieces, but some really nice stuff at great prices.


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

Went to the South Australian State Theatre Prop Shop clearance yesterday, hey had some nice stuff. If I had more room I would have come home with so many props. As it was, the guy said they would be putting the rest of the stock up on gumtree if it didn't sell. They had a cool guillotine, gravestones, moving eye potraits as well as general props like old bottles, picture frames, suitcases, glassware etc. If anyone is in South Australia it may be worth looking out for.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I had no idea that Halloween was popular in Australia. I would love to see pics of local Halloween set-ups and haunted houses. Please keep posting so we can see how you guys do it Australian style!


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I have some pictures on my 2017 display here: LINK


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I have been trying to find Fire & Ice lighting that I can use here in Australia.....anyone know where I might be able to buy it? All the ones I have seen on line are not compatible here.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

David, your yard looks amazing! Can I please ask where you get your lighting from? I haven't been able to find a flame light that works over here, can't find fire & ice lights, and can't find any in the brilliant blue and green colors you have!


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I have 20 12V RGB lights [ LINK ] that are used to highlight the various scenes. They are great because I can adjust the colours once they are set up.

The flame lights were 240V but I modified them to run from 24V DC as I don't run any mains voltage props in my display. Searching eBay for "Fake Flame Light Bowl" should find you something similar.

The "fire and ice" type lights are found on eBay searching for "led water effect". There are various types. Try to go for the weatherproof ones if you can.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

I got this from Costco last Christmas...it started out as Christmas decor but I fixed that. Its now a cemetery angel on a pedestal and stands about 6 to 6-1/2 feet tall. (I have no idea why the image is displaying sideways...)


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

My local Lincraft has a whole heap of halloween themed ribbon on sale, 0.12 per meter. I think they are clearing out old stock. May be worth checking out


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

that is gorgeous, I hope mine gets it in this year


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

benjamin said:


> I have been trying to find Fire & Ice lighting that I can use here in Australia.....anyone know where I might be able to buy it? All the ones I have seen on line are not compatible here.


I have yet to find any, but I will keep a look out and let you know.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi! I was at Costco on the weekend and they have started to get Halloween stock! They had a reallly cool Phantom, he moves his head from side to side and talks. He reminds me a little of the lunging grim reaper that had a few years back. They also had the stand and pose skeleton, with red light in his eyes. The large light up pumpkin they had last year plus a ‘Halloween themed’ wreath.

I got the phantom and a skeleton. You can never have too many skeletons


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Should anyone be interested...here's a look at how that Costco Christmas angel turned out...still need to add some lichens and moss but you get the idea. Sure wish I knew why this thing keeps rotating my images...


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> Hi! I was at Costco on the weekend and they have started to get Halloween stock! They had a reallly cool Phantom, he moves his head from side to side and talks. He reminds me a little of the lunging grim reaper that had a few years back. They also had the stand and pose skeleton, with red light in his eyes. The large light up pumpkin they had last year plus a ‘Halloween themed’ wreath.
> 
> I got the phantom and a skeleton. You can never have too many skeletons


Mine in South Australia also had these in stock, and also a cool Dracula animatronic. Pumpkins were $40, Dracula $165, Wreath $40, Phantom $155. I definitely want two of the pumpkins.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Shadowcaster said:


> Should anyone be interested...here's a look at how that Costco Christmas angel turned out...still need to add some lichens and moss but you get the idea. Sure wish I knew why this thing keeps rotating my images...
> 
> View attachment 554703


That looks fantastic Shadowcaster! I’d love to do something like that


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Dracula!! That sounds great! Looks like another trip out to Costco is required ?


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

Savers in Prospect Australia just put out their Halloween stuff. There is some really nice items, at good prices. I spent quite a bit.


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

And some more pictures from Savers


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Prospect NSW? If yes, I'm going on the weekend for sure! I called TJ Maxx today to see if they had their halloween stuff in yet.....she said probably next month. I'm keen.....lol. They had some great pieces last year.....not huge selection, but what they did have was nice quality.


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

Prospect South Australia, sorry. I am sad about TJ Maxx, I was doing a trip to Melbourne next week and wanted to have a look.
Going to scope out Cheap as Chips and The Reject Shop tonight.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

So went back to Costco yesterday to check out the Dracula @TheEvilTwin mentioned. They had them but also these amazing giant spiders, bigger than the fabric spiders they had last year. In fact these ones are made out of plastic and have light up eyes and hiss. It doesn't 'move' but you can change the position and pose the legs. Its the most expensive prop I have bought at $329, but its a statement piece.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Montanabel said:


> So went back to Costco yesterday to check out the Dracula @TheEvilTwin mentioned. They had them but also these amazing giant spiders, bigger than the fabric spiders they had last year. In fact these ones are made out of plastic and have light up eyes and hiss. It doesn't 'move' but you can change the position and pose the legs. Its the most expensive prop I have bought at $329, but its a statement piece.


Can’t wait to see pics of that big boy!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Can’t wait to see pics of that big boy!



Here he is  The lounge behind him is what we sit on to watch TV (to give you some idea of his size)


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

He looks so cool! Does he do anything other than eyes light up? Do they flash? Will he go in your yard?


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

benjamin said:


> He looks so cool! Does he do anything other than eyes light up? Do they flash? Will he go in your yard?


Hi

The eyes don't flash they just stay on and he 'hisses'. There is a volume control so you can make the hissing really loud or turn it down so you can't hear. 

We are thinking he will go in our driveway in front of our garage door. We have a 3/4 life size man wrapped up in a spider webb, we are thinking we will put him in front of the spider to make it look like he is prey. 

We think people will want to pose next to him (simply because of his size) hence we want to put him in a spot that people can access.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

We also bought this guy, he moves and his face and lamp light up


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

He’s awesome! One of our hardware retailers (Home Depot) has a similar spider. I can’t wait to set mine up!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> He’s awesome! One of our hardware retailers (Home Depot) has a similar spider. I can’t wait to set mine up!



I wish we had Home Depot here in Oz. Looking at thier website, they have some great props (at some decent prices). 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your spider.


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

That spider is awesome, wish I had room for him at home. He will definitely make a statement!


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> That looks fantastic Shadowcaster! I’d love to do something like that


Thank you! I want to post a series of construction pics when I get a chance and can figure out how to post a group of images right side up. 

I have a pretty nice Celtic cross I'm finishing up too....here's a pic should you be interested...grrrr, still a rotated image.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Shadowcaster said:


> Thank you! I want to post a series of construction pics when I get a chance and can figure out how to post a group of images right side up.
> 
> I have a pretty nice Celtic cross I'm finishing up too....here's a pic should you be interested...grrrr, still a rotated image.
> 
> View attachment 556743



Wow, that is super impressive. The detail is amazing. What is it made out of? It looks huge!

Yes please to construction photos.

lol- Don't worry about the photos - I am having the same trouble...there must be a trick to it......


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

spotlight has stuff up, will see if I can get some pictures. I may have bought a lot of halloween fabric to make clothes out of.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I just bought a couple of the mini skeleton in a cage from Spotlight today. Not bad for $7.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Sounds like a trip to Spotlight is required


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

David_AVD said:


> I have some pictures on my 2017 display here: LINK



You haunt is amazing! I love your signs, where did you get them? I think the lighting is what is lacking in my haunt, now I'm on a mission!!


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

witchy46 said:


> You haunt is amazing! I love your signs, where did you get them? I think the lighting is what is lacking in my haunt, now I'm on a mission!!


If you mean the "digital signs", I made 6 of them using old digital photo frames. [LINK]


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

My local TK Maxx started putting their halloween stuff out today! Bought a lovely cloth kitty witch for $16.95. They only had 2 items out at lunch, and about 10 at the end of the day. Not sure if they will get more in tomorrow or not but will call to find out. It was just cloth stuff and some small wood signs today. For those that don't know, they stock some really nice pieces....if you look at the TJ Maxx etc thread for America, we get some of the same stuff here.....much smaller selection, but some nice quality pieces.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

............So hubby suggested we set up the Phantom and Tombstone we have bought from Costco just to see how they look....

.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Daiso now has Halloween in their stores!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

So went to Spotlight today, picked up a few little things


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> ............So hubby suggested we set up the Phantom and Tombstone we have bought from Costco just to see how they look....
> 
> .
> View attachment 558965


The phantom looks awesome! How much did it cost? I can't see the tombstone?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Smart Dollar at Parramatta was unpacking their halloween stuff when I was there on Monday.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

The phantom looks awesome! How much did it cost? I can't see the tombstone?[/QUOTE]

The Phantom was $159 (or around that) he moves his head and had background music and/or says some sayings in English, Spanish or French.

Its not a great photo so here are some better ones closer up.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel, that tombstone is amazing! I need it! How tall is it and how much did it cost you please?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Does anyone know if we can get webcaster guns that operate on our power?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> I have 20 12V RGB lights [ LINK ] that are used to highlight the various scenes. They are great because I can adjust the colours once they are set up.
> 
> The flame lights were 240V but I modified them to run from 24V DC as I don't run any mains voltage props in my display. Searching eBay for "Fake Flame Light Bowl" should find you something similar.
> 
> The "fire and ice" type lights are found on eBay searching for "led water effect". There are various types. Try to go for the weatherproof ones if you can.


Thank you David. I have now spent hours on ebay trying to find appropriate lighting, but still no luck. I wouldn't have a clue how to modify voltage or anything like that and would need them to be able to operate on batteries or plug in without modification. Are there ones I can use here without needing to modify voltage?


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I searched for "led water effect light" on eBay. You'll have to check the listings to see if they come with a suitable (AU) power plug.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

benjamin said:


> Montanabel, that tombstone is amazing! I need it! How tall is it and how much did it cost you please?


Thanks Benjamin  We are pretty impressed with it too - noting it is made out of plastic so might night a sandbag or brick inside to weight it down on windy days (easy to do as it is hollow inside).

We got it from Costco, I think it was $150-160. My husband went to Costco without me (or without me knowing), which would usually mean he woudl be in trouble, but when I saw the present he brought me home -how could I be mad?


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

benjamin said:


> Montanabel, that tombstone is amazing! I need it! How tall is it and how much did it cost you please?


Hi Benjamin

Thanks! It is about 150cms tall (including the Raven) and we got it from Costco. It was about $150-$160.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Benjamin

Sorry, I just found the receipt, the tombstone was $140


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

I have been working on my Headless Horseman this weekend. Need to figure out how to position the pumpkin better and getting him to stand by himself. 

Regards getting him to stand, I am thinking of putting playdough or clay in the boots to give it some weight and for something the PVC pipes can 'stick' into.

If anyone has any other suggestions, would love to hear them.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's what I've been working on recently:


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

David_AVD, your props are amazing! Love the tombstone with the eye


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Does anyone know where we can buy poseable life size skeletons at a decent price? My local stores often get them in but want $100+ for each of them.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Benjamin, Costco has poseable skeletons for about $55. They about 150cms tall.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you for that Montanabel! I went to one today coincidentally, and unfortunately they didn't have any! I joined just to get that tombstone you have cause I love it! The only full size props they had left were the tombstone (and I got it, yay!) and the dracula guy....your phantom was sold out australia wide! I will call other stores tomorrow in Sydney area to see if any have skeletons left! BTW, that tombstone is even bigger and better than I expected....about to go turn it on for the first time in the dark. It says it's "indoor/outdoor use" but looks to me like rain would destroy it???? What do you think?


----------



## Kazza (Sep 28, 2018)

Hey everyone! Love those props David_AVD! This is my second year doing a big haunt pulled it together in just over a week last year and accidentally got over 750 people through. Not sure our neighbours were super impressed as the street had cars parked everywhere! There were queues down the street at one point. We had a zombie scare, a little kid glow in the dark zone, a witch area and a blood room. This year we've moved onto a place with a big heritage garden so that's going to be the space we use. Hopefully there will be less impact on neighbours. 
This year we will have a child friendly less scary witch area, then a scare zone with a cemetery, mass spider nest and one other area that will be gothic horror. We recruit scaring volunteers and have an awesome time! 

We were really overwhelmed with the unexpected number of people last year so the only photos we got were taken by a friend. 
First shot house at night, 
Second one showing some of the people there during the early evening (still light). The zombie scare area was sectioned off with a huge yellow tarp and big biohazard signs to keep the small children out. 
The blood room was upstairs off the front deck.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Benjamin, yay for getting the tombstone!! Sorry to hear they didn’t have any skellies left, they are popular (particularly at that price). Last year there was a guy on eBay selling Costco skeletons, maybe have a look there, put in ‘pose and stay skeletons’ in the search. Last year he did have a bit of a mark up, I guess to cover his storage costs, but might be less than other prices you have seen? 
I have bought other indoor/outdoor Costco Halloween props over the years, the large pumpkins and other large tombstones (different style) and they have been out in the rain and still work fine, all theses years later. I am more worried about wind knocking the new tombstone over, I’ll be putting bricks or pavers in the base. 
Good luck in finding your skeletons!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Kazza, that is an awesome display! I’m super impressed that you pulled that together in a week!! Can I ask if you did any promotion to get those numbers (which is also super impressive)? We had about 150-200 at our place last year but have moved house, so i am thinking about how we are going to let those people know we have moved ( there are some people who come to our house each year). There is a Facebook page for Halloween in our city, but curious what other promo other Aussies use. Your plans for this year sound great!


----------



## Kazza (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Montanabel, 
It was a hectic week! I handmade all the zombie props which was frugal (aka cheap!!) but had some late nights! 
For promotion I did a letterbox drop to about 80 houses (the blocks around our place) and then on the day before Halloween went to both the local primary schools (which conveniently are located right next to each other) and handed out flyers. It was weird because a lot of people were quite rude at the schools so I didn't really expect many people to come along! 
I put it on the local Facebook page for our area too - it didn't seem to get many comments or anything but maybe more people saw it than I thought?
On the night people were on their phones to their friends telling them to come over so I guess that helped too. 

We've moved this year too so I am thinking of putting a notice up at the other house on the day with instructions on how to find us now. I'm going to pretty much do the same amount of promotion, maybe a notice in the local shopping centre. 

Our driveway is a shortcut for people heading to the pedestrian overpass over the highway and to the Warburton Rail Trail so tomorrow I thought I would create a "X days to Halloween sign " and put a laminated copy of the flyer up when I create it. 

I've attached a copy of the flyer I handed out - I kept it the same for the mailbox drop and flyer to save on time and printing.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Kazza, 

Nothing wrong with making your own decorations/props, I admire people who have the skills and creativity to do this. 

Sorry to hear that people were rude to you, I don't 'get' people sometimes. There is no need to be rude if you aren't interested, just say 'no thank you' (OK rant over).

Great ideas of how you promoted your haunt, you're very organised! I like the flyer, do you mind if I steal some elements of it? (I like the part at the end that is aimed at the neighbours and putting out balloons, not sure what my new neighbours think about Halloween yet!)


----------



## Kazza (Sep 28, 2018)

Hey Montanabel, 
No worries, steal away  

I enjoy making the props! This year I have been particularly gruesome!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Cool, I look forward to seeing some photos!  And thank you!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

So I went to Costco yesterday to see if they had their Halloween chocolates yet. Last year they had individually wrapped hershey/reeces chocolate bars, with either a coffin, skellington or pumpkin on the wrapper, with the flavours of cookies and cream, plain chocolate or peanut butter cups. 

Anyway it seems no Halloween themed chocolate at Costco this year (the Christmas themed chocolate and lollies are out). Has anyone in Oz seen any Halloween themed chocolates? Thank you.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I think you're about 4-6 weeks too late for the Halloween stuff at Costco. It's pretty much been and gone as far as I can tell.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> So I went to Costco yesterday to see if they had their Halloween chocolates yet. Last year they had individually wrapped hershey/reeces chocolate bars, with either a coffin, skellington or pumpkin on the wrapper, with the flavours of cookies and cream, plain chocolate or peanut butter cups.
> 
> Anyway it seems no Halloween themed chocolate at Costco this year (the Christmas themed chocolate and lollies are out). Has anyone in Oz seen any Halloween themed chocolates? Thank you.


I bought halloween themed Hershey's miniatures there the other day! I think they were in a display close to the halloween stuff. I also bought the tombstone and dracula (which I don't really want or need and wish I hadn't bought even though he's pretty cool). One of the tombstones was broken, and when I returned it they had one giant mutant spider out (looked like it had been returned) and I got it for $200 (after some bargaining!).


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Help needed please with lighting suggestions!!!
Over the last few years I've spent hundreds on spotlights etc for the yard, and have bought all the blue, green etc bulbs I could find, but never manage to get a nice green glow etc. I've ordered a water effect light that David suggested, and am waiting on it from ebay, but still want/need other suggestions please! I see other people's yards glowing a nice green and am sick of wasting money on bulbs etc that aren't doing what I need! Help/suggestions please!!!


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> I think you're about 4-6 weeks too late for the Halloween stuff at Costco. It's pretty much been and gone as far as I can tell.


I've been to the Costco at Marsden Park & at Liverpool this week and both still have the tombstones & the dracula. I was also lucky enough to score a returned giant mutant spider for $200!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

benjamin said:


> I bought halloween themed Hershey's miniatures there the other day! I think they were in a display close to the halloween stuff. I also bought the tombstone and dracula (which I don't really want or need and wish I hadn't bought even though he's pretty cool). One of the tombstones was broken, and when I returned it they had one giant mutant spider out (looked like it had been returned) and I got it for $200 (after some bargaining!).


Hi Benjamin

Nice score!! Particularly the spider for $200! That's excellent. 

Thanks for the info on the Halloween themed hershey bars. I might email my Costco and ask. I did walk around the Halloween items and chocolate displays but the only themed items I could see were Christmas. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

benjamin said:


> Help needed please with lighting suggestions!!!
> Over the last few years I've spent hundreds on spotlights etc for the yard, and have bought all the blue, green etc bulbs I could find, but never manage to get a nice green glow etc. I've ordered a water effect light that David suggested, and am waiting on it from ebay, but still want/need other suggestions please! I see other people's yards glowing a nice green and am sick of wasting money on bulbs etc that aren't doing what I need! Help/suggestions please!!!


Hi Benjamin

So I have solar power lights, where you can change the colour (there is about 5 options). Below is a picture of the green, is this what you are after?

The second photo is one of the colour options that is a cross between green / blue / white (the light on the skull in the background)


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry Benjamin

I found a better picture of the green / blue / white light on the large skull. Not sure if it is the glow you are looking for?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> Sorry Benjamin
> 
> I found a better picture of the green / blue / white light on the large skull. Not sure if it is the glow you are looking for?
> 
> ...


OMG YES!!!! I need those lights! Can you please tell me where you got them?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

In case this is helpful to anyone....

I placed a fairly large order with www.orientaltrading.com (in America) last week. They shipped it express for 45% of the purchase cost and it arrived a week later! 

If anyone is considering buying American props with 110v, I purchased 2 step down transformers from this page at very good prices and they arrived the next day and they work! https://www.careyou.com.au/?rf=kw&kw=step+down


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

David, thx so much for all your helpful tips! I've now bought 4 of those water effect led's off ebay and love them!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

benjamin said:


> OMG YES!!!! I need those lights! Can you please tell me where you got them?


Hi Benjamin

So I got those solar lights off ebay, search for '2X Solar Power Garden Lights 7 LED 7 Colors Outdoor Flood Lawn Wall Spot Lamp'. They are just under $40 for two. Each light scrolls through 7 colours but you can 'lock' on which colour you want so you have that constient colour being projected.

I currently have six of them, just ordered another two (I started setting up outside last night and have a few areas I want to light up). Even thought I brought the lights last year, there have been no problems with any of them working this year. 

Being solar powered, no cords to worry about (or people tripping over cords)


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> Hi Benjamin
> 
> So I got those solar lights off ebay, search for '2X Solar Power Garden Lights 7 LED 7 Colors Outdoor Flood Lawn Wall Spot Lamp'. They are just under $40 for two. Each light scrolls through 7 colours but you can 'lock' on which colour you want so you have that constient colour being projected.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya all , hope you dont mind me popping by to say hello in your thread , its good to see you guys got your own Australia thread setup , we got our own little U.K. link as well it looks like you all have exactly the same problems we have in the U.K. crap Halloween prop supplies and even more inflated prices for the few we get ! and we struggle to find cheap timber and building supplies to make the props as well , so like myself i use old pallets , and old re cycled timber ripped out of jobs at work and general dumpster diving as our American cousins call it lol , i didn't know you had Costco as well , i am guessing there stuff must be the same for you in Australia as we got ! i like the new giant spider they currently got for sale , i think one of our U.K. members bought it , and the pose and stay type skellingtons as well . Its cool you guys pushing the home Haunt thing in Australia , i will pop back later if you all dont mind to have a look see some of your photos , good luck with your props guys and ladies and have a Happy Halloween from all us on the U.K. thread , pop over and say hello if you get 5 minutes be good to get some feedback on our projects and haunts , look forward to catching you soon .


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

Hullo fellow strayans! I just stumbled across this thread and it is great to see all the info being shared around!

TheEvilTwin, we have used www.costumebox.com.au every year since 2013. They don't have quite the variety of Lombards, but they do stock stuff year-round and their reliability & shipping is absolutely top-notch. We've never had anything take more than 4 or 5 days to arrive (we're in Adelaide).

Montanabel, those lights look great. I've struggled with expensive/useless spotlights from Bunnings every year, so I'm going to give a couple of those a go this year.

This year has been a bit of a late start after a death in the family, but we're gearing up now and hoping to slam out a few new props. We tend to do largely hand-made but aren't averse to buying if we can find quality stuff at a good price.... virtually impossible 

Here are links to my Halloween setups:
https://www.pinterest.com.au/edgarwhelp/my-halloween-2013/
https://www.pinterest.com.au/edgarwhelp/my-halloween-2014/
https://www.pinterest.com.au/edgarwhelp/my-halloween-2015/
https://www.pinterest.com.au/edgarwhelp/my-halloween-2016/
https://www.pinterest.com.au/edgarwhelp/my-halloween-2017/


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

EdgarWhelp said:


> Hullo fellow strayans! I just stumbled across this thread and it is great to see all the info being shared around!
> 
> TheEvilTwin, we have used www.costumebox.com.au every year since 2013. They don't have quite the variety of Lombards, but they do stock stuff year-round and their reliability & shipping is absolutely top-notch. We've never had anything take more than 4 or 5 days to arrive (we're in Adelaide).
> 
> ...



Hey EdgarWhelp,

Awesome displays! Love the creepy roses!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

pacman said:


> Hiya all , hope you dont mind me popping by to say hello in your thread , its good to see you guys got your own Australia thread setup , we got our own little U.K. link as well it looks like you all have exactly the same problems we have in the U.K. crap Halloween prop supplies and even more inflated prices for the few we get ! and we struggle to find cheap timber and building supplies to make the props as well , so like myself i use old pallets , and old re cycled timber ripped out of jobs at work and general dumpster diving as our American cousins call it lol , i didn't know you had Costco as well , i am guessing there stuff must be the same for you in Australia as we got ! i like the new giant spider they currently got for sale , i think one of our U.K. members bought it , and the pose and stay type skellingtons as well . Its cool you guys pushing the home Haunt thing in Australia , i will pop back later if you all dont mind to have a look see some of your photos , good luck with your props guys and ladies and have a Happy Halloween from all us on the U.K. thread , pop over and say hello if you get 5 minutes be good to get some feedback on our projects and haunts , look forward to catching you soon .


Thanks for stopping by Pacman. I had a look at the UK thread, there are some really passionate and creative people on there 

I do get a bit jealous when I see the items that Brand Depot sell, it would be awesome to have those choices over here.

Thanks for your well wishes and hope your plans go well


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

EdgarWhelp said:


> Hullo fellow strayans! I just stumbled across this thread and it is great to see all the info being shared around!
> 
> TheEvilTwin, we have used www.costumebox.com.au every year since 2013. They don't have quite the variety of Lombards, but they do stock stuff year-round and their reliability & shipping is absolutely top-notch. We've never had anything take more than 4 or 5 days to arrive (we're in Adelaide).
> 
> ...


Edgar, your yard looks amazing. Looking forward to seeing what you do this year! I've had the same issue with money wasted on lights from Bunnings....lots of it! Garden spotlight sets that overheat and turn themselves off about 20 minutes after you turn them on ... I'm hoping I have better luck from ebay this year!


----------



## EdgarWhelp (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

A quick update on lighting - I picked up a pack of Duracell LED "puck" lights from Costco on the weekend for $23 for a pack of 5. I'll give them a trial run tonight and will post back the results, but they seem very good.

Video (not mine, just found it via google search) - https://youtu.be/1DJnV_u1z3s?t=60


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel, my solar spot lights arrived today (finally) and I love them....except one major problem....they shine red and I have no idea how to change the color. Were yours difficult to figure out too? I'm thinking of ordering a bunch more if I can find ebay supplier that can get them here fast and provided I can figure out how to change the colors on them! The red is great, but I want to use blue and green too of course!
EDIT: I figured out how to change the colors and bought 8 more of them!


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Got a link to the product?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> Got a link to the product?


Do you mean the solar spotlights? This is a link to the ones I bought https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-Sola...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 I just ordered 8 more from another seller as the first ones took over a week to get there and I need them by Halloween. If you scroll up, you will see that Montanabel has posted some pics of them in her yard.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmmm... it says mode 2 is "random colour locked mode". Any real instructions with it?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> Hmmm... it says mode 2 is "random colour locked mode". Any real instructions with it?


The instructions make no sense at all (at least to me)! But I discovered that you can let the colors change in mode 1, and when it hits the color you want, change to mode 2 and it stays that color! And for my purposes, that will work.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Good morning!

Benjamin - glad the lights are working out for you. Yes, the delivery this year took longer than expected (last year they arrived in days, this year it took a week).

I also have all of mine (I have a total of 8) locked on an individual colour dependent on what they are highlighting. Some props look better with certain colours (eg white objects like skulls, look good under the blue/green light).

I can't wait to see everyone's photos of thier displays!


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the 12V RGB LED spots I bought a couple of years ago. I just put them all in place then walk around with the remote playing with colours and brightness to see what looks good for the given prop / scene.


----------



## Kazza (Sep 28, 2018)

SOOOO TIRED! Lots left to do tomorrow! Here's a little update on our haunt and yard display! The haunt is nearly finished. This is my creeper inspired by the creeper on here! 
I'm going to try my best to get great photos tomorrow. 
The haunt has a blood fountain, spider nest, creeper and creeper lair (long tunnel with section with spiders, then blood and guts, then dark with curtains, ending with glove hands, and a gory graveyard. 
The trick or treat display in the yard has a kids area with bright colourful props, then a witches garden with hut with atmosFX witch and ghosts, then the porch is deocrated with skeletons and then a giant pumpkin head monster. Any wonder I'm exhausted!!


----------



## MarikaL (Sep 24, 2016)

That creeper is perfect. Your yard and haunt sounds fantastic, lots of stuff going on there, no wonder you’re tired!
I want to go through that tunne!

We’re exhausted too, EdgarWhelp (my DH) and I have been non stop crafting this last week, I’m looking forward to having it all set up and ready for the ToT’s tomorrow!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all , just wanted to wish all on the Australia thread HAPPY HALLOWEEN from all on the U.K. thread , all the best with your yard setups , parties and walkthroughs , i hope it all goes well and i hope to pop by see your photos , have a good one all.


----------



## MarikaL (Sep 24, 2016)

Happy Halloween ????
Let the running around like crazy people begin!


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Good luck today all you Aussie haunters!!
Hope everything goes well and stress free 
Cant wait to see more pics from you guys down under!


----------



## Kazza (Sep 28, 2018)

Exhausted! Heading to bed at 1.45am as the other side of the world is starting their Halloween. We had over 1500 families through tonight so a conservative estimate is I guess about 3000 people? At least 1 child with 1 adult? We ran out of treats with about 2 hours to go and went through 1200 lollies. 
Haunt was a great hit! And all the areas I set up seemed to hit the spot. 
Here's a shot of the house with some of the continual stream of people!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

AWESOME Kazza , hate to say it , but is it time to start planning for next year .....lol well done.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

That's awesome Kazza, love the line up people 

Here is some photos from our display. Numbers were down on last year (we gave out about 140 bags of treats) but as we moved to a new suburb, we did expect a drop in numbers. Thank you to everyone on the forum for your inspiration and advice.


----------



## MarikaL (Sep 24, 2016)

Grrr, pics not loading, try again...


----------



## Kazza (Sep 28, 2018)

pacman said:


> AWESOME Kazza , hate to say it , but is it time to start planning for next year .....lol well done.


I was going to say 'No way!" but then as I was packing down I realised that I was planning what I'll do differently next year!


----------



## Kazza (Sep 28, 2018)

Your displays look so great Montanabel and Marika! Very impressed!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Montanabel i really loved your headless horseman , i never did one but wished i had , and of course i absolutely love the pirates , the spider looked excellent also , and Kazza we all been there m8 same as you especially after the high from the all the kids trick or treating that night that's how i knew lol , its so addictive especially when you get positive feedback and see the kids faces , its the same all over the world m8 you cant beat it and you will be same as the rest of us bigger and better every year , so get another shed cos you will need it for storage lol. 
MarikaL I love your gravestones , they look excellent , i see the Judith Myers one great stuff , and i loved the spider as well , excellent setup .


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Some pics of my 2018 Halloween display. I'll add the video to that page once uploaded.

https://www.da-share.com/halloween/2018-display/


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

MarikaL - love your graveyard - looks fantastic


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

David_AVD said:


> Some pics of my 2018 Halloween display. I'll add the video to that page once uploaded.
> 
> https://www.da-share.com/halloween/2018-display/


Hi David_AVD - I love you use of colour in your displays, really sets the tone - looking forward to seeing the video


----------



## MarikaL (Sep 24, 2016)

Fab work Kezza, what a busy night! We were planning what to do next year while ToT's were coming up the drive lol!

Montanabel, I love your skelly with the scythe!

David, your yard looks fantastic, lkove the lighting, I bet the kids loved it 

We had a great Halloween, once again didn't get the best pictures, we were just too busy with ToT's to stop and take some good ones. Every year I say I will make it a priority, but I never do :s
What we have here is a mix of pics that were sms'd to us after the night by some friends, and some we took on the fly ourselves, so sorry for the blurriness..
We like the super creepy, lots of grey, lots of hints of sinister... 

This is our Costco Angel, EdgarWhelp has been wanting one for years... we smashed off her wing and nose, and distressed her a bit with a hammer, grouted her and painted her to look like stone..she's still a work in progress, we need to work on her stand, but despite that she was a hit - all our regulars loved her, DH was thrilled!

















We had an occultist theme this year, so we made a full sized witch from a mask we bought on eBay and various items found in our shed, I made her hands out of wire, hot glue and masking tape. We wanted to make her stir the cauldron, but ran out of time (next year for sure!). I'm dressed as her witch sister, I waited for ToT's to come close then jump scared them  
The face spell book I made went down a treat, the kids were fascinated..
















Pentagram made from grapevine








We made and hung creepy witch sigils from the trees - there's a nod to The Blair Witch Project (bottom left)








A couple of years ago I made a pumpkinrot style scarecrow pumpkin, this year to keep the occult theme we used his body with the skull, very effective, very 'Chilling Adventures of Sabrina' (if you haven't already watch this, do so, was great)









We had a creepy shelf display of witchy stuff (Pacman, there's our vampire hunting kit, not even close to how awesome yours is, but we made it years ago and still love it... but you may have inspired us to upgrade lol). 







I made all these book covers on both shelves, was a tonne of fun, especially the eyes one and the fairy bones one... if anyone is interested in seeing more of these books let me know and I'll post some better pics and some progress pics..








At the very last minute DH made a blood fountain, was great, something we will definitely develop on I think...








We made the sign years ago, but we always forgot to finish it, so this year it was finally done and up.








The graveyard and various tombstones we've made over the years. This year for the first time we didn't make one, instead we bought the big Costco one and I repainted it.















This fellow was a last minute filler this year, hence the mismatched bone leg! People loved it though, so there you go...








The coffin we made a couple of years ago... This year our daughter who was dressed as a zombie scared ToT's by lying in wait inside... 








At night...

Snakes slithered out from behind the pentagram in the window projection, pity we didn't capture that... But if you squint you can kinda make out that the witch is set up with her steaming cauldron and her shelf of witchy stuff.. ToT's had to come up past her (and I) to near the pumpkin to collect their treats... DH (EdgarWhelp) was dressed as a demonic style prop (all 6 foot 3 inches of him lol) holding the treat bucket. He made kids scream when he moved, several little ones were shaking when reaching in for lollies, so he downplayed it for them !














The drop spider scare was very successful - anyone wanting a closer look at the graveyard got a face full of legs..






















Thanks for looking, would LOVE to see more photos from more Aussies!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

That all looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Totally agree with Silver Spike , you Aussies nailed it , excellent props and very atmospheric , i am sure you all have inspired a lot of future home haunters amongst the little trick or treaters .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work going on there. Good to see the down-under haunts.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Montanabel said:


> Hi David_AVD - I love you use of colour in your displays, really sets the tone - looking forward to seeing the video


Thanks. I go for more of a "fun" style of display instead of the scary / horror themes. I do love all of your displays too though.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow MarikaL - wow! Your display is amazing - the level of detail!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

David_AVD said:


> Thanks. I go for more of a "fun" style of display instead of the scary / horror themes. I do love all of your displays too though.


Hi David_AVD, I watched your video, fantastic display. So much to see and the detail is great!


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Trying to buy some on sale items from USA but most of the websites have astronomical shipping charges....for example, prop for $31.50, Trendy Halloween wants over $100USD to ship it. Wondering if anyone uses services like myus.com (which also seems crazy expensive to me) to get things shipped? Can anyone suggest a way to get it shipped here cheaper?


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Shipping to Australia is expensive on a one-off basis. Is it something that you can't get locally or make ?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> Shipping to Australia is expensive on a one-off basis. Is it something that you can't get locally or make ?


It's a prop I can buy here for $315.....it's selling for the equivalent of $44 on trendyhalloween.com! But they want close to $200 for shipping! I like it, if I can get it shipped here cheaper, but don't like it enough to pay close to $300 for it.

I find some sites aren't too bad with their shipping costs....orientaltrading.com ships express for 40% of total purchase price, and I've found an ebay seller who ships thru the ebay program, and got the witches stirring a cauldron prop, towering werewolf prop & skeleton pony prop shipped for less than $50 each.

I'm hoping there is something like myus.com but with better rates....their rates are insane!


----------

